# حد منكم يعرف فوائد الصرصور .......ادخل واستغيد



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

* بصراحه كل شي بالدنيا له فايده وأولهم 
الصرصور

**********
موفر لموارد الطاقة
ممكن انه يفاجئ شخص بالحمام ليجعله
ينهي استحمامه سريعا بدلا من هدر
الماء بلا فائدة 




**********
للتنبؤات الجوية
كما انه خبير ممتاز بالأرصاد الجويةفما 
إن تراه حتى تتأكد من انه الصيف على
الأبواب



***********
عذر شرعي
كما انه وجود الصرصور في إدارة من
إدارات الحكومة يعطي حجة جيدة
للموظفين كي يوقفوا العمل أفضل من
حجة : الكمبيوتر خربان




************
ستايل
ثم انه ألوان الصرصور هي ألوان هادئة
مثلا عنابي احمر بني وحتى مبقع
وينصح خبراء الديكوربالاستعانة به



***********
للفحص الدوري
وجوده في البيت ينبهناإلى انه هناك
زوايا في الحائط تحتاج إلى
إغلاق بالاسمنت



***********
رياضةاجبارية
كما انه بداية جيدة لبرنامج رياضي
(( ريجيم))لأنه يخلينا نركض وانط !

************
اخصائي اجتماعي
يساعد على الترابط الاسري حيث ان
الزوجة تلتصق بزوجها حال رؤيته
ويهرع الاطفال في احضان ابائهم




************
تسلية وتدريب

يستخدم للتدريب على الدقة في
التصويب في المعسكرات
التدريبية ( وأسألوا بعض ناس )عليه وايضا
في المنزل بديلا للبلاي ستيشن حيث المتعة
والتسابق في الاصابة الاولى




​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
فعلا مفيد جدا
تسلم ايدك رنون لى الافادة


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ده العلم نور كل دى فوايد

شكرا رانا للموضوع الرائع
​


----------



## سور (3 يونيو 2010)

اول مره اعرف ان الصرصور ليه كل الفوائد ديه
بس ولو مش ممكن اقدر حتى ابصله
حلوه قوى يارانا 
تسلم ايديكى ياعسوله​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه فعلا مفيد جدا رنا حبينتى تسلم ايدك


----------



## zezza (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه هتخلينى احب الصراصير ههههه
شكرا رنون على الموضوع العثل ...ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يونيو 2010)

*اول مره اعرف الفوايد دي كله

خلاص هجبلك شويه يا رنوون 

شكرا ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> فعلا مفيد جدا
> تسلم ايدك رنون لى الافادة



شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
نوررررتي​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههه فعلا مفيد جدا رنا حبينتى تسلم ايدك



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اول مره اعرف الفوايد دي كله
> 
> خلاص هجبلك شويه يا رنوون
> 
> شكرا ليكي ياقمر​*




*شكرا ميكي على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههه هتخلينى احب الصراصير ههههه
> شكرا رنون على الموضوع العثل ...ربنا يباركك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده العلم نور كل دى فوايد
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> اول مره اعرف ان الصرصور ليه كل الفوائد ديه
> بس ولو مش ممكن اقدر حتى ابصله
> حلوه قوى يارانا
> تسلم ايديكى ياعسوله​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك


----------



## ماجو2010 (3 يونيو 2010)

اخصائي اجتماعي
يساعد على الترابط الاسري حيث ان
الزوجة تلتصق بزوجها حال رؤيته
ويهرع الاطفال في احضان ابائهم


ولو كفاية شكلة
 فظيع ومقرف أوى
ميرسى للافاده
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي رنون*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 يونيو 2010)

*احنا بقي في مصر عندنا ليه فايدة واحدة

انه يتضرب بالشبشب من غير ما يقول اي هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## جيلان (3 يونيو 2010)

> موفر لموارد الطاقة
> ممكن انه يفاجئ شخص بالحمام ليجعله
> ينهي استحمامه سريعا بدلا من هدر
> الماء بلا فائدة


 
*اااه ولو لمسنى مش هخرج من الحمام قبل اسبوع عشن بقرف منه جدااا وبقشعر ههههههههههه*
*ولو دخل اودة مش بعد فيها لحد ما اشوف الجثة بعينى*


----------



## petit chat (3 يونيو 2010)

اية يا رنا عملت دراسة على الصرصور 
وبعدين مهندسين ديكور مين الى هيستعينوا بالوان الصراصير 
على العموم هى اهم فايدة هى الترابط الاسرى 
تسلم ايديك 
ويارب يجعل كلامنا خفيف على الصراصير
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> اخصائي اجتماعي
> يساعد على الترابط الاسري حيث ان
> الزوجة تلتصق بزوجها حال رؤيته
> ويهرع الاطفال في احضان ابائهم
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي رنون*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
نورررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> اية يا رنا عملت دراسة على الصرصور
> وبعدين مهندسين ديكور مين الى هيستعينوا بالوان الصراصير
> على العموم هى اهم فايدة هى الترابط الاسرى
> تسلم ايديك
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يونيو 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *احنا بقي في مصر عندنا ليه فايدة واحدة
> 
> انه يتضرب بالشبشب من غير ما يقول اي هههههههههههههه
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *اااه ولو لمسنى مش هخرج من الحمام قبل اسبوع عشن بقرف منه جدااا وبقشعر ههههههههههه*
> *ولو دخل اودة مش بعد فيها لحد ما اشوف الجثة بعينى*



*شكرا على مرورك يا حلوة
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2010)

*يا عيني على الفايده*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

*
مبدئياً

في ناس بيكلوه

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يا عيني على الفايده*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> مبدئياً
> 
> في ناس بيكلوه
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك كليمو
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه للصرصور فائدة هههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (9 يونيو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هههههههههههه للصرصور فائدة هههههههههههه



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 يوليو 2010)

*واصبح للصرصور فوائد!!!!*

واصبح للصرصور فوائد!!!!






بصراحه كل شي بالدنيا له فايده وأولهم الصرصور


موفر لموارد الطاقة
ممكن انه يفاجئ شخص بالحمام ليجعله ينهي استحمامه سريعا بدلا من هدر الماء بلا فائدة 



**********
للتنبؤات الجوية
كما انه خبير ممتاز بالأرصاد الجوية فما إن تراه حتى تتأكد من انه الصيف على الأبواب



***********
عذر شرعي
كما انه وجود الصرصور في إدارة من إدارات الحكومة يعطي حجة جيدة للموظفين كي يوقفوا العمل أفضل من حجة : الكمبيوتر خربان



************
ستايل


ثم انه ألوان الصرصور هي ألوان هادئة مثلا عنابي احمر بني وحتى مبقع وينصح خبراء الديكوربالاستعانة به



***********

للفحص الدوري
وجوده في البيت ينبهناإلى انه هناك زوايا في الحائط تحتاج إلى إغلاقبالاسمنت



***********




رياضة  اجبارية

كما انه بداية جيدة لبرنامج رياضي (( ريجيم))لأنه يخلينا نركض وانط من الخوف

************

اخصائي اجتماعي

يساعد على الترابط الاسري حيث ان الزوجة تلتصق بزوجها حال رؤيته ويهرع الاطفال في احضان ابائهم

منقول

تحياتي 




​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: واصبح للصرصور فوائد!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة بجد*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------

